# How do you fund your sailing... Hints, tips, just frugal?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have too many questions... does anyone want to share their method of funding their "Sailing Habit", or give tips on how to be frugal to make the money go farther? How much $$ minimum does it take per month.... or year to sail/ live aboard? 


I will tell you how I intend to fund our live aboard sailing ..... My husband and I have been putting rentals together for 13+ years, we haven't had to punch a time clock for more than 8.... so we will probably sell them on payments with a higher interest... , and keep only the easy high proffit rentals.... We might even re-invest closer to the coast... so when ever we are wanting to be on land for a while... we just have to wait til a rental comes available. 

I hope all people who want to sail full time have the opportunity.... our way I'm sure is just one way... but it's an idea that may help someone....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A lot of this depends on where you are, whether you're living on-board at the marina or on-the-hook, what boat you own, and so on. 

Certain areas are more expensive than others... living at a marina is more convenient and more costly than living on-the-hook. Different boats will have different expenses. 

When I leave, I am planning on living aboard, on-the-hook most of the time, and have setup the boat to be as self-sufficient as possible. I will probably have to work occassionaly to beef up the sailing kitty, but expect that for the first year or so to be spent mainly sailing.


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi JodyKS,

I make all my income passively on the Internet by selling eBooks, information products, and some affilaite programs.

Whenever I feel like, I go sailing. While I'm sailing, I'm making money. 

Works for me 

It's quite easy to set up an Internet business that makes $1-K 2K a month. I think that's more than enough to pay for some of the stuff you'll be spending on a boat. 

Kacper


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Here's some things you can do now, if you think you want to liveaboard. 

Don't buy anything you won't use on the boat (unless you have to). Start downsizing your wants and needs, particularly your wants. Get out of debt. And obviously, put aside as much money as you can.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

you could always be borne rich, but I havent figured out how to go back and do that yet.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

My theory, everything I make goes into the boat. I spend every Dime I have, than I spend some more.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

You'll find, particularly if you stay on the hook mostly, that your expenses become minimal. You'll also find you need less of many of the things you now have. Being frugal becomes a virtue, rather than a hardship. You become less of a consumer, no longer constantly bombarded by "buy this" or "buy that". In part because you realize you don't need every little gadget made, and in part, because you don't have the room for it anyway.

Of course, some people don't want to change their lifestyle by living aboard, and if you have the financial resources to do that, then it isn't a problem. Staying in marinas, dining out, etc.. 

But, it is an excellent opportunity to simplify your life, if you so choose. To achieve a sense of independence and self-sufficiency that can be a reward in itself.


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

most of my money ive spent on women and boets the rest ive wasted


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

JodyKS said:


> I have too many questions... does anyone want to share their method of funding their "Sailing Habit", or give tips on how to be frugal to make the money go farther? How much $$ minimum does it take per month.... or year to sail/ live aboard?
> any advice would be appreciated....


its good to have bad habits like womanising, drinking, clubbing, smoking, gambling ... then you quit all these and you suddenly find you've money for sailing ...that's if your admiral didn't get to your money before you did. 
so the moral of the story is, there's always something you can cut back or skip or do differently to save some extra funds. question is which is important to you.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Jody..I think there are as many answers as people. It is kind of like asking how much does it cost to live in New York? How do you save enough to be able to afford it? (Assuming you cannot work from the boat)
The answer if you REALLY want to go is to eliminate every unnecessary expense from your life now and invest it. Do you smoke, have HBO, eat fast food, buy NEW cars, do you NEED a cell phone, etc.?? Are you working HARD enough to ge promoted and make more money or do you put in your time and go home? Can you do a second part-time job? 
It is all about sacrificing now for what you really want in your future.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Here is a worthwhile book, that deals mainly with the money side of things. It isn't the approach for everyone, but you may find some good ideas that you can adapt to your situation. 
The Cruising Life: A Commonsense Guide for the Would Be Voyager by Jim Trefethen

And adapting ideas to your situation, is really the best thing. As camaraderie pointed out, many different ideas, from many different people. Take what works for you, and don't try to do it exactly like anyone else.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, I am reluctant to give you this tip, because the result of reading it is usually severly addictive for anyone who loves sailing and is happy to be frugal.

Annie Hill's book "Voyaging on a small income"

She is still voyaging and still writing sailing articles.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Before I bought a boat, I found it helpful to practice having one by standing in a cold shower ripping up hundred dollar bills.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

CBinRI said:


> Before I bought a boat, I found it helpful to practice having one by standing in a cold shower ripping up hundred dollar bills.


But you don't get any of the excitment that way.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Idiens...depends on who is in there with ya!! <g>


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> Idiens...depends on who is in there with ya!! <g>


Cold showers and pleasant company are oxymorons


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A friend of mine had completed a 1 year double Atlantic crossing after spending two years fitting out his boat. He met lots of people during his time on the water and he told me that one of the things that hit a chord with him was that there didn't seem to be any difference in the enjoyment people were having, whether it was on a yacht with unlimited funds or on one that obviously had a tight budget.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

KS, heres what I am doing, slowly. Saving all the money I don't put into the boat. Reorganizing my finances through an adviser. Getting rid of all the extra stuff around my house, clearing out my storage. Starting to organize my wifes business so that it will work when we are living aboard and cruising. She is a dog trainer and I am an ex-photographer. So I am revisiting my previous career to work it together with her career and make training videos, a website, and training manuals. So with my pension and her training, we should do alright. Keep in mind, it has taken her 12 years to become one of the top trainers(if not the top) in San Francisco. So, find what your good at that will work in a transient life style, and go with it.


----------



## redcorvette1995 (Jun 16, 2005)

E-bay will stretch your dollars.
I buy many of my boat items on ebay for large savings.

I finance my boat by pretending to be an IT consultant.


Todd


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, I have not been able to do it yet, but I understand the Moderators at Sailnet make big bucks. I saw the pictures of Cam before he was the Sailnet moderator (in drag, courtesy of Giu) then the pics of him after he was the moderator (holding a lobster). Yep. THat is the LIFE!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Well, I have not been able to do it yet, but I understand the Moderators at Sailnet make big bucks. I saw the pictures of Cam before he was the Sailnet moderator (in drag, courtesy of Giu) then the pics of him after he was the moderator (holding a lobster). Yep. THat is the LIFE!!


I understand that writing for Latts & Atts pays really well too...


----------



## MCGV22 (Nov 17, 2006)

Is security a problem when living on the hook?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Do you mean financial security, or just general security MCGV22?


----------



## MCGV22 (Nov 17, 2006)

I mean general security. Going ashore & leaving boat unattended.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Stock trading easily funds sailing expenses if you have a capital base to start with and you can do it anywhere over the internet. There is plenty of opportunity to do this becaise of all the ineficiency in the stock market. Not w/o risk just like sailing. A few trades will do it. Garmin made lots of money this year as an example.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think MCGV22 means security against theft and the possibility of having someone strip the boat clean while you are ashore. There are several bayous around this area where people are living on the hook and have a "neighborhood watch" or so I'm told.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

longwaterline said:


> Garmin made lots of money this year as an example.


LWL,
Any idea what it's going to do in the next year or two?
SH


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

MCVG22...Of course security is an issue, here and in other countries. Some places less than others...some places more. Lock it or lose it.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I get the kids to raise money by having cool-aid stands when they aren't busy at the coal mine or selling off their toys at garage sales!


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I've just listed the kid for sale on craigslist.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> I understand that writing for Latts & Atts pays really well too...


Now that's something I really don't believe...

I went from St, Thomas to europe, back to the US a week after, thru Newark, Boston, Denver and beautifull Wyoming...and not in one single news stand did I see that damn magazine for sale, to read about CD s******g his pants..

How can they make money if they don't make them enough???

What??? they only sell it near water and paradise???


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That's because the magazine was all bought up... It is available in most bigger bookstores, like Borders or Barnes & Noble. just not at the airport newsstands, which tend to market towards the business reader.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

cardiacpaul said:


> I've just listed the kid for sale on craigslist.


CP - How much? Send me the link, I think I can make a profit off resale on the West Coast. Do you ship?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Like bestfriend, I'm something of a photo junkie. Whenever I stop in a port, I put on an overcoat and go around with about 20 ea 8X10's and when somebody walks by I sez "hey meester, wanna buy a dirty picture?" Not really, but when in baja, I trade an 8X10 for a bucket full of lobsters.

*Hey Bestfriend:*


> She is a dog trainer


 there's a couple from up your way with two genius bull dogs sailing south. I would think after a couple weeks on the water, your wife can name her price to get those dogs to crap on a scrap of rug.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Now that's something I really don't believe...
> 
> I went from St, Thomas to europe, back to the US a week after, thru Newark, Boston, Denver and beautifull Wyoming...and not in one single news stand did I see that damn magazine for sale, to read about CD s******g his pants..
> 
> ...


Sod Lats and Atts. I had great problems downloading the January issue and never did manage to get February. They couldn't even be bothered to answer my emails. Sub is now expired, there loss I guess cos it sure ain't gonna be renewed.

Sadly though never did get to read CDs article.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

ianhlnd said:


> there's a couple from up your way with two genius bull dogs sailing south. I would think after a couple weeks on the water, your wife can name her price to get those dogs to crap on a scrap of rug.


They may be sailing south, but the dogs are probably swimming north!


----------



## sailorjim99 (May 1, 2006)

Jody
About four years ago I decided I wanted a boat. From that time on I have stayed around home, no parties and worked and saved. (My wife wont let me use savings to buy a boat..She mentions something about lawyers, divorce and eternal damnation). Bought and sold a few things and now I am getting ready to seriously look at boats.
At the end of this year I will be 60 and that is when I promised myself I would be off on an adventure, one way or another.
So far, so good.
Less than a year to go and then I will worry about funding but over the last four years I have learnt that a lot of people will help you IF you ask.
I have asked here on sailnet, owners of boats, boat-builders and business owners.
Even at my age, I think I can still make a living on the water. Or rather, when I land and look for work. At least here in Australia I can.

I think the first thing to do is PREPARE yourself for a lifestyle change. When you do that, things should fall into place.

Good luck and maybe I will see you out there one day and you can tell me how easy it is to live a life YOU choose instead of one forced on you.

Jim.


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

1


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Macgregor 22 owner????*



MCGV22 said:


> I mean general security. Going ashore & leaving boat unattended.


MCGV22>>> I assume you have a macgregor 22, That's what we have, and we are going to be learning this year... so we are pretty excited... how do you like your boat? I'll let you know how I feel about it after this summer... I do think it will be good learner boat... then we will probably move up in size etc...


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm a male exotic dancer. Later this year -- if things go well at work (fingers crossed!) -- I'll be upgrading to a 1972 Sunfish.
Sailhog


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hog,
I'll pay you to keep your clothes *on*.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> Hog,
> I'll pay you to keep your clothes *on*.


With a name like "Sailhog," you know that's money well spent...
SH


----------



## Artwerke (Nov 25, 2005)

I've finally got a way to fund my boat. I got a winning Lotto ticket for $3,000,000.00, but I bought it at a store where My son works,so I can't cash it. So if you just send me $10,000.00 cash as a good faith offer, I ll send you the ticket & we can split it, OK??? Isn't that how they stockm up the Nigerian cruising kitties? Just kidding, no Gendarmes please!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Art-

I'll have my friend deliver the $10,000. She's works for the Treasury department...I hope that isn't a problem.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Art-
> 
> I'll have my friend deliver the $10,000. She's works for the Treasury department...I hope that isn't a problem.


Is she cute ?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, and she has a gun and handcuffs for ya...  To be exact, she works for that part of the Treasury called the Secret Service...


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Yes, and she has a gun and handcuffs for ya...  To be exact, she works for that part of the Treasury called the Secret Service...


Ohbaby Jane Bond !


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Freesail99 said:


> Ohbaby Jane Bond !


Roflmao... I see you've met her...


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm thinking of becoming something of a "barnyard gigolo" to fund my family's cruise this summer up and down the ICW. If anyone has had any experience working the East Coast hog lots and cattle pastures from their boat, please share your experiences. Don't know if this is a feasible way of providing for a family of four, but I feel like I've got a lot of the skills and ALL of the desire.
Sailhog


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey Sailhog-

You'd be better off in the mid-west... more cattle and hog farms there. Feel like taking a sail up the mighty mississippi???

Also, please, whatever you do... don't post detailed descriptions or photos...we really don't need that here...


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

SD,
I'm trying to be serious here, and all you can do is make jokes. If you and your jokester friends want to laugh it up and have a good old time, I suggest you go to another thread...
SH


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sailhog- 

I am being serious... There are far more large industrial hog farms and cattle farms in the mid-west than there are along the eastern seaboard.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

SD,
While these are excellent points, you're not taking into account the considerable barge traffic on the Mississippi, strong river currents, and the local customs that frown on "pleasure hogs" who swing into town on their sailboat to make a quick buck.
SH


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I was just trying to point out where you could get the most bang as a buck...


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

You've got me laughing pretty hard now...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks... I think...


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

I don’t know if anyone has said this yet but…use the 1/3 rule. Take all of your income and divide it into 3 equal parts. 1/3 is to be saved and not spent unless you have an emergency. 1/3 is to be invested into the market (believe it or not it is possible to make money this way and with time and good choices you can have this paying for everything). The last 1/3 is for living and toys.

Or you could sell the dingy and make quests swim out to meet you.


----------



## GrittySchu (Mar 8, 2007)

JT1019 said:


> I don't know if anyone has said this yet but&#8230;use the 1/3 rule. Take all of your income and divide it into 3 equal parts. 1/3 is to be saved and not spent unless you have an emergency. 1/3 is to be invested into the market (believe it or not it is possible to make money this way and with time and good choices you can have this paying for everything). The last 1/3 is for living and toys.QUOTE]
> 
> Except for the fact that the average american spends 1/3 of their income on housing....


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Traditionally 20-25% is spent on housing. 
You could use the rule of 1/4's instead.
1/4 on housing....1/4 to live....1/4 to save and 1/4 to invest

Would take a bit longer but sounds more do-able.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Housing is going up faster than inflation and wages as a general rule. When I bought my place back in '97 it was less than $200k, it's worth well over $500k today... I know my salary didn't go up by almost 200% in that same time...


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I read some statistics in yesterday's paper that were startling. Over one third of all homes sold in this city during the last year, were financed to people who spend more than 40% of their income on housing expenses - like mortgage, taxes, and insurance. Most lenders wouldn't finance a mortgage for more than 30% of income, back when we bought our last house.

Makes me glad my mortgage will be paid off in full this month - burning it this weekend. <G>


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

What! Your house is paid for?! Damn, your good Blue.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

My wife and I are closing on a house here on HHI next week. Prices have fallen about 15% in the last year, and we're hoping they don't fall any more. In any case, we'll be about 10 minutes from the dock... yuk, yuk, yuk...
SH


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

My point exactly TB... and how long ago did you buy this place??? BTW, congrats on getting the mortgage paid off..


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

15 year mortgage - rolled over the profits from our last house sale and stretched ourselves tight (back then anyway) with a high monthly payment. My wife wanted to move up a few years ago, but I resisted. We have a modest sized house, but with the kids out of college and out on their own - we don't need anything bigger.

It is nice to know that we could cruise for a couple years and have a paid off home to come back to.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I take it, you'll be renting it to supplement the cruising kitty?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

The big question is not whether to rent it out or not - due to limited resources, that would definitely need to happen. My biggest hurdle is convincing my better half to cut the bowlines loose. 

She's content with coastal cruising, but always returning to homeport after a few days at sea.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You should get the book by Debra Ann Cantrell—Changing Course. Read it.. and then give it to her... 

Don't give it to here without reading it though... you need to read it to get the answers to all the questions she'll end up asking you... but don't let her know you read it...


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Seen the book mentioned several times, in various topics related to cruising. Maybe it will inspire her - or not. Certainly worth a try - thanks for the lead.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Glad to help..


----------



## Artwerke (Nov 25, 2005)

The news this week gives me another idea to fund the boat, If I move to the boat, get rid of the 2500 ft house,SUV & Car, I should be able to sell Al Gore enough carbon credits to finance a circumnavigation. Art.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

I got lucky and cashed in some stock options from work I thought would be worthless. Then payed off my credit debt so I could afford moorage.

That was always my plan when I took the job 7 years ago. I'm shocked it worked, my plans usually are worth [email protected]#[email protected]


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> The big question is not whether to rent it out or not - due to limited resources, that would definitely need to happen. My biggest hurdle is convincing my better half to cut the bowlines loose.
> 
> She's content with coastal cruising, but always returning to homeport after a few days at sea.


Hey Trublue,

If you do convince her to cut the bowlines loose, do you still have to work on getting her to cast off the springs and sternlines?

For anyone who can, (ie no kids and under thirty five) the wonderful world of luxury yachts, otherwise known as the yuppie navy can be a great way to save loot. Ditch everything you own and head to Ft. Lauderdale with one seabag and a great attitude and apptitude for work. Then get yourself a job on a megayacht of some sort and spend a few years gaining sea time,(great if you want to license), saving money (no expenses except entertainment)and generally enjoying life on the water while getting paid reasonably well.

As a bonus, you will be going to a number of the places you might be tempted to sail to later so you will have some familiarity with carib, med and possibly even central american cruising destinations!

Seems to be working for me.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

This could be a whole new forum topic: how to manipulate/trick/swindle your wife/girl friend into thinking that you're buying an expensive new boat and charting a decade-long cruise for her. I'm really interested in learning more about this concept but have been disappointed to find so little written on the topic. Whenever my wife starts asking questions, I try to get her drunk right away. So far it's worked pretty well, but I'm curious if anyone has found other approaches effective. Just curious.
Sailhog


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Artwerke said:


> The news this week gives me another idea to fund the boat, If I move to the boat, get rid of the 2500 ft house,SUV & Car, I should be able to sell Al Gore enough carbon credits to finance a circumnavigation. Art.


Unfortunately Art, he buys them from himself.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

sailhog said:


> This could be a whole new forum topic: how to manipulate/trick/swindle your wife/girl friend into thinking that you're buying an expensive new boat and charting a decade-long cruise for her. I'm really interested in learning more about this concept but have been disappointed to find so little written on the topic. Whenever my wife starts asking questions, I try to get her drunk right away. So far it's worked pretty well, but I'm curious if anyone has found other approaches effective. Just curious.
> Sailhog


My current strategy is to be really annoying, stressed and unhappy when I'm on land and fun, mellow and pliable when I'm on water. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Tenuki,
Intriguing approach. Keep me posted. Meanwhile, I'm going to try geting my wife ***ed up on grain alcohol. If that doesn't work, I'll move on to angel dust.
Sailhog


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

tenuki said:


> My current strategy is to be really annoying, stressed and unhappy when I'm on land and fun, mellow and pliable when I'm on water. I'll let you know how it goes.


Buy the boat now ...... she may end up with the the house ....


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Freesail99 said:


> Buy the boat now ...... she may end up with the the house ....


 Yikes, I hope you suck at prophecy!


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I sell my body. (cheaply)

I can't be bought, but I can be rented


----------



## maxingout (Mar 28, 2007)

Get a small seaworthy yacht 32 to 35 feet long and then leave. In an eleven year circumnavigation, I have found that the most expensive place to be is in the USA. There are thousands of cruising destinations that are affordable.

You don't need to be a millionaire to go cruising. It's not the high cost of cruising that gets you. It's the cost of cruising high.

Cheers,

Dave
Exit Only

http://maxingout.com


----------



## maxingout (Mar 28, 2007)

Get a small seaworthy yacht 32 to 35 feet long and then leave. In an eleven year circumnavigation, I have found that the most expensive place to be is in the USA. There are thousands of cruising destinations that are affordable.

You don't need to be a millionaire to go cruising. It's not the high cost of cruising that gets you. It's the cost of cruising high.

Cheers,

Dave
Exit Only

http://maxingout.com


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

sailhog said:


> This could be a whole new forum topic: how to manipulate/trick/swindle your wife/girl friend into thinking that you're buying an expensive new boat and charting a decade-long cruise for her. I'm really interested in learning more about this concept but have been disappointed to find so little written on the topic. Whenever my wife starts asking questions, I try to get her drunk right away. So far it's worked pretty well, but I'm curious if anyone has found other approaches effective. Just curious.
> Sailhog


You're a riot! I like the way you think.


----------



## toewsrus (Mar 15, 2007)

My wife, three children and I have decided to take off this year.

This is what my brother sent me about the cruising lifestyle...

think he's jealous?


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

I;m in the process of finishing a few things on the boat,taking my vehicles off the road (by gas and insurance costs). locking the house doors and taking off in 1-2 weeks. 
later is now.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

good luck joe and fair winds...


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> A lot of this depends on where you are, whether you're living on-board at the marina or on-the-hook, what boat you own, and so on.
> 
> Certain areas are more expensive than others... living at a marina is more convenient and more costly than living on-the-hook. Different boats will have different expenses.
> 
> When I leave, I am planning on living aboard, on-the-hook most of the time, and have setup the boat to be as self-sufficient as possible. I will probably have to work occassionaly to beef up the sailing kitty, but expect that for the first year or so to be spent mainly sailing.


That's what I would eventually like to do - sailing up and down the East Coast of the US photographing and hopefully selling my pics. What kind of boat will you be on?


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

Kacper said:


> Hi JodyKS,
> 
> I make all my income passively on the Internet by selling eBooks, information products, and some affilaite programs.
> 
> ...


Tell me more! How do you start about doing that? Anyway that I can speed up the process of getting the funds for a boat is of interest to me.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm hoping to get a little extra money along the way doing canvas repar or any repair/maintenance marine work. 
However I'm not counting on it for survival. it'll most likely be hit and miss.
I'm almost ready to cast off, few ore days. Waiting on the weather and finishing final issues.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

1) Buy house
2) Slave to pay off house. House doubles in value due to no personal effort, but rather occult "market forces"
3) Pay off house. Capture artificial and likely transitory rise in house value by immediately remortgaging 50% of house value. Buy steel cruiser.
4) Use portion left over to reno house into two apartments. Rent only to nurses (hospital is near) on theory that they are clean, rarely home and have a steady income.
5) Move aboard boat for a year to minimize transition to voyaging and to maximize rental income. Use rental income to pay off new mortgage.

Bugger off for five years.

6) Return, sell boat, move back into half of house. Leave one set of tenants in place because half a house, compared to a boat, will be ridiculously spacious. Pay off mortgage. Scratch testicles. Life has been successfully well lived.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Valiente-

You forgot a part in step six. *Buy another boat, so I don't have sailing withdrawal...*


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

That's covered. I'm "selling" my old 33 footer to a friend without actually taking a penny for it. I will merely hold a lien against it. That way, I am listed on the insurance forms as "first creditor" for the entire boat value: if she sinks, I get the cheque for it. My friend gets the use of the boat while we are away for the cost of dockage, storage and maintenance, and as he's a general contractor who is also rebuilding an eight-metre class wooden wonder, I don't have many worries on that score.

If I decide I don't want it, he gets right of first refusal. If he doesn't want it, I sell it and give him a 10% commission for the care and feeding of, etc.

It's the only way I could think of to keep a hold on a boat which I've spent seven years fixing up, and which is perfectly sized and shaped for Lake Ontario, but which is just as inappropriate for offshore as my new passagemaker is to Lake Ontario (not so much inappropriate as oversized and undercanvased, really...more boat than is necessary).

Here's the old and new side by side. The blue one's "under new management" for a few years.









And underway. It's a leaner C&C design from circa 1970, more racer than cruiser, but we like its Spartan layout and speed.


----------

